# should I use Azamax in my rez AND as a foliar?  (repost)



## cmd420 (Sep 28, 2009)

howdy ya'll!

I am currently using Azamax as a foliar application...should I use it as directed in my rez also, or is that too much on the plant's?

what about ladybugs?

hep me....hep me


----------



## GroHi (Sep 29, 2009)

Suppose that would depend on what you are trying to do...

They say "systemic", and maybe it is a little in the sense that it can be transported by the plant, however, it isn't very effective outside of a direct application.  So, if you are intending to drench as a means to get it "inside" of the plant, then it would not work very well.  I would think the only real reason to drench is to get a direct hit to any soil dwelling critters.

I've run Azm in my rez before... it tended to play w the pH after the first day & upon every reapplication.  It will also tend to play w the pH in the medium if you are continually applying it over a week.  However, the plants seem to do well enough w this method @ recom dose.  That's the best that I can offer for insight.  Peace.


----------

